# portupgrade crashed 4/5 way through but no list of done ports



## chrcol (May 9, 2012)

I was doing a *portupgrade -aif* following an upgrade of the OS but forgot to recompile just ruby and portupgrade at the start so after 184 of 215 ports, about 8 hours in, ruby18 is recompiled and portupgrade crashes, no list of the completed ports, so now I am faced with runni*ng* the lot again and maybe skipping the ports I can remember been done.  Is there no way of seeing via access times or a log or something of which ports were done?

I don*'*t want to run non-interactive.


----------



## chrcol (May 9, 2012)

To answer my own question this got me the info: [cmd=]ls -l /var/db/pkg[/cmd]

Directories with today*'*s date were done, so I can just finish off manually the last few.


----------



## tingo (May 9, 2012)

In case you are not aware of it, the portversion(1) command allows you to list the ports that aren't upgraded yet. Like this:

```
root@kg-vm# portversion -vL=\>
virtualbox-ose-4.0.8        <  needs updating (port has 4.0.10) 
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.0.8   <  needs updating (port has 4.0.10)
```
HTH


----------



## chrcol (May 10, 2012)

*Y*eah, but I wasn*'*t upgrading them I was using the -f switch to force-recompile them as I had just updated the OS to a new major version which had bumped libraries. Sorry, I see I put -ai instead of -aif, hence the confusion.


----------

